# If you are looking for an inexpensive source of grains - Tractor Supply



## Real Old Man

Grains for Cattle and Horses are nothing more that just that grain. Corn and Oats at less than $15.00/fifty pounds. Worth a try?

Producer's Pride Oats, 50 lb. - For Life Out Here


----------



## Smitty901

With so many of the feed mills closed down over the years or the ones left only serving large operation Tractor Supply does get some of my cash.


----------



## SittingElf

Fine if you don't mind GMO's which is all that's sold in Tractor Supply. Monsanto/Bayer products that are causing a massive spike in autism as well as other ailments. Nothing quite so yummy as eating the remnants of heavy Round-Up spraying! 

While more expensive, I'll stick to NON-GMO produce and grains.


----------



## Targetshooter

it looks like a cheep way to get sick .


----------



## Illini Warrior

Real Old Man said:


> Grains for Cattle and Horses are nothing more that just that grain. Corn and Oats at less than $15.00/fifty pounds. Worth a try?
> 
> Producer's Pride Oats, 50 lb. - For Life Out Here


those aren't hulled oats - how do you expect to process them? - and make it worthwhile? .... you can buy rolled oats or steel cut for a little more $$$$$ ..... LTS buckets of quik oats store for 20-30 years - the LDS Church sells quik & regular oat meal at $10 per 25lb sack - better all around option

about the only grain readily available at Tractor Supply and F & F type places is dent corn - the sacks of lime are in the same department - fill a barrel or two with corn with a buckets of lime on top .....


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Real Old Man said:


> Grains for Cattle and Horses are nothing more that just that grain. Corn and Oats at less than $15.00/fifty pounds. Worth a try?
> 
> Producer's Pride Oats, 50 lb. - For Life Out Here


Field corn for animals is not the same as corn grown for humans. Corn, yes, but a different variety.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Producers Pride is a house brand of TSC.
As far as the oats, check out this forum thread on the subject, from a horse forum.

Producers Pride Whole Oats Horse Feed

Animal feed is not meant for humans.


----------



## azrancher

rice paddy daddy said:


> Field corn for animals is not the same as corn grown for humans. Corn, yes, but a different variety.


Yes but you can make Hominy or corn tortillas with it.

It's field corn, or more commonly called dent corn.

*Rancher*


----------



## azrancher

rice paddy daddy said:


> Producers Pride is a house brand of TSC.
> As far as the oats, check out this forum thread on the subject, from a horse forum.
> 
> Producers Pride Whole Oats Horse Feed
> 
> Animal feed is not meant for humans.


No where in that thread does it say that...

Now that said, re-cleaned wheat is first cleaned when it is cut and goes into the hopper, re-cleaned means some more of the chaff is blown off when it is put in the silo, to make it safe you need to blow it again, wash it, dry it and bag it.

Most wheat in the US is not GMO because much of it is exported.

*Rancher*


----------



## Real Old Man

rice paddy daddy said:


> Field corn for animals is not the same as corn grown for humans. Corn, yes, but a different variety.


Actually RPD it's the same corn that is used to make that box of corn bread you get off the Food Lion shelf.


----------



## A Watchman

I'll take "just a pfew" .............


----------



## Illini Warrior

rice paddy daddy said:


> Field corn for animals is not the same as corn grown for humans. Corn, yes, but a different variety.


hope you didn't tell the animals that - the very same corn taken in from the fields either go for feed or to the processing plants for food .... and all the corn from regionwide farms gets intermixed at the granaries and transport sites ....

don't get sweetcorn and dent corn confused - those are two different animals ... you need to plant to eliminate even the chance of any cross pollinating


----------



## mickbear

azrancher said:


> Yes but you can make Hominy or corn tortillas with it.
> 
> It's field corn, or more commonly called dent corn.
> 
> *Rancher*


very good and accurate post. 
Now on to other uses of Tractor Supply corn. makes pretty good liquor. oh,at least thats what i'v been told


----------



## Coastie dad

We buy whole corn at the local feed mill for $11 per hundred.
We have washed and dried it again for boiling and tested for consumption.
No flavor, but I'm fine .....hee hee hoo hoo....boogity boogity boo...

:vs_lol:


----------



## dwight55

I have a special blender, . . . kinda heavy duty, . . . and a double wire sifter.

I make some of the best corn meal you ever set your choppers into, . . . 

I don't know if it is GMO or not, . . . don't plan on being ADHD before I kick the bucket, . . . 

AND, . . . I do like my corn bread, . . .

One of these days gonna take a turn at trying to make some hominy. Now, . . . that's some good eatin.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

